# Resolved concussion



## erjones147 (Jul 15, 2013)

Patient presents for a follow-up for a concussion suffered one month prior. Doctor determines that all symptoms have resolved. Would I code a V67.59 for this?


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 15, 2013)

erjones147 said:


> Patient presents for a follow-up for a concussion suffered one month prior. Doctor determines that all symptoms have resolved. Would I code a V67.59 for this?



That looks right to me.


----------

